# Some Pics From The Pond Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Jan11

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures at the pond today! Quite a variety of different water birds you captured today The Eurasian Wigeon is quite stunning, why are they so shy do you think?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Great pictures at the pond today! Quite a variety of different water birds you captured today The Eurasian Wigeon is quite stunning, why are they so shy do you think?


Well, the Wigeons are for sure totally wild birds. They don't come and eat out of your hand and generally keep their distance. They will and do eat food that I provide .. just not up close and personal. The Eurasian Wigeons are a big deal because it is ASSumed that they actually got here all the way from Asia. There are birders here that spend days and days in the Back Bay at Newport and other popular birding places just waiting to see such a "rare" bird. There have been Eurasian Wigeons at my little duck pond park every migratory season that I've been going there, so the birders just need to wise up on where to look  I posted the pics to BirdForum.net just a bit ago, so we'll see if the birders are out in force at the duck pond over the next few days.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You sure do get some interesting water birds at your pond. Those black crowned night herons are spectacular! The one on the park bench just cracks me up for some reason. 

Coots, Gulls, and Mallards - very artistic composition! The black and green colors really pop out.

The little Egyption goose looks wonderful. Well done! It must feel good to see your former patients cruising around the area.

Greylag geese are one of my favorite breeds. They have such a great look!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, some really great pictures of some unusual looking birds today. The 
Black Crowned Night Heron is very handsome as well as the Eurasian Wigeon.
I'm kinda guessing here that even though you may like variety that you may not 
always be pleased to see the Black Necked Stilt, 'less you have a working
fireplace  .

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Black Crowned Night Heron is very handsome as well as the Eurasian Wigeon.
> I'm kinda guessing here that even though you may like variety that you may not
> always be pleased to see the Black Necked Stilt, 'less you have a working
> fireplace  .
> ...


Yeah, that's true, FP .. fresh out of working fireplaces in my house  It has been interesting over the years to watch which birds show up at the pond and under what weather conditions. If the stilts are there and the gulls by the droves, I know that we're gonna get whammied with some really nasty weather.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, Terri. I am just devastated if I don't see "my" Egyptian Goose every day, and sometimes I don't. S/he is all grown up for a long time now and flies very well .. still, I worry when I don't see him or her.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are some great pics, I'm amazed at the variety of birds you have there. My pond has the usual suspects, domestic & Canadian geese, mallards & gulls. We don't have the lovely herons and coots out east, or at least at my pond


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOLY Mackeral, Kingfish! (sorry, couldn't resist - pun intended).

WHAT a lovely variety of birds! They are beautiful and spectacular. Not usually seen everywhere, which makes your pictures even more interesting!

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what a wonderful variety of birds. They are just beautiful.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I really enjoyed the variety of birds in your pics. I love the night herons and the little Egyption goose looks great. The Wigeons must be quite a treat to see this time of year.

We have a wildlife sanctuary in Merritt Island, that you can drive thru and see all kinds of wild birds. There are gators in the water, and the long necked snake birds. I even saw a pink flamingo fly in one time we were there, and of course there are beautiful pelicans and seagulls. You don't even really have to drive into the preserve, as you can spot many birds on the causeway before you even get there. In fact I spotted more belted King Fishers lined on the telephone poles on the causeway, then actually were in the park area. 

One of my other favorite places is to visit Orchid Island, that is where we I saw my first pilleated Woodpecker, wow they are huge!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

That is just the cutest bunch of pictures! The Black Crowned Night Heron in the 2nd picture is adorable, his/her look is dangerously close to the look that one of my pet pidgeys had. 

The Canadian goose has her feathers done up nice and she's so dainty. I wish I had a pillow like her.

In the one labled "Domestic geese again" the geese have the cutest looks on their faces and I wish I could hug them... well, except I'm not exactely sure how you would hug a goose... 

The Heron on the "quack snacks" sign looks like he'd fit well in a storybook, inspiring horror. Or on fabric softner package. 

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you all enjoyed the pics!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Great pictures Terry! There is quite a variety of wild life at the pond. They are all beautiful.

Feather


----------



## morganmaniac (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are spectacular pictures, I love trying to get shots of interesting birds while we are kayaking, they let you drift really close to them, but your pond has a huge variety that I'd never even seen before! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Feather and Michelle! Naturally, one of the Eurasian Wigeons was out snoozing in the sun when I stopped by this morning .. could have gotten some great pics but no camera with me  

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Michelle!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretty bird pix, but sigh.... not a pigeon in sight.

You take great pix though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> Pretty bird pix, but sigh.... not a pigeon in sight.
> 
> You take great pix though.


Garye .. I tried for a couple of pics of a pair of pigeons billing .. the day was so dark and gloomy that I couldn't get them good enough to include .. there will be pigeon pics over the weekend  

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pics of beautiful birds, I love the black crown night heron. There used to be one on a fishing dog where I walked my dog, and we called her "Francine" (I have no idea why  ) and used to buy fresh fish for her before we walked my dog lol. One spring she showed up with a baby and we got to watch him grow up too, and even caught him to take fishing line from his foot once. They are such beautiful birds and have such a smart, knowing look in their eyes.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, What beautiful birds. I enjoyed the pictures and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## morganmaniac (Sep 25, 2006)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Michelle!

Terry[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the welcome, I have two feral pigeons that I rescued, when I got them they just had few pin feathers, now they are happily flying around my home. They follow me around the house, land on me when I call them and are the sweetest babies, I was suprised how intelligent they are and how much they've learned!


----------

